# Dropsy



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

One of my bettas has dropsy to the point of pine coning. He's still eating and acting relatively normal, though maybe a bit more lethargic than normal. But he's still pretty much the same as he's always been. Just everything I've read has said dropsy (especially at this point) is very hard to cure since the kidneys and such likely have problems. The medicine itself could cause more harm as well and there could be several causes (bacterial, parasitic or something else I can't remember at the moment).

So, when should I euthanize him? Should I wait until he gets worse or just do it now so he doesn't have to suffer? Or should I go out on a limb and try to treat him? 

I'm really just at a loss of what to do.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

when it gets to the pine cone state,it is almost impossible to cure.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can try salt in the water and/or anti-biotics. Sometimes fish surprise you and recover, but I agree its unlikely. If the fish is obviously suffering, euthanasia is preferred. But if you have other fish with symptoms, it makes sense to try everything so you find a cure before you lose all your fish. If neither applies, its totally up to you.


----------

